# My First Battery, Airwire and Phoenix install.



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Here on the Rio Gracie we run track power. Problem was my USA SD40-2 ran faster than any other engine so when I ran it with others, I was always having to switch it onto another loop all the time. I already had an Airwire 900 board lying around so me thinks, if the SD40 were battery powered and remote, I could match it with the speeds of the track powered engines.
So at the SWGRS in Nov., I talked to a few people. .A big thanks to Paul Burch who encouraged me to go for it and not worry about how much time it might take. He also gave me the advice of “Just take everything out and start new”. So then went to Jonathan (Electric Model Works) who supplied me with the battery, Phoenix sound and on/off switch for my application. Another thanks go to Greg Elmassian and Dave Bodnar who’s great information on LED’s convinced me to remove all the lighting from the engine and replace them with LED’s. I also removed the dome light on top, relocated a couple of lights to resemble Ditch lights and remove the headlight like lights, front and rear. It has been a great project and I had fun yesterday running it on the Rio Gracie with the other engines. Now that I can control the SD’s speed independently, everyone is playing well in the sandbox.
This was my first major electrical teardown. My previous electronic experience consisted of putting in a few sound boards and swapping out the Airwire 900 with a G2 board in my C19.

The Guinea Pig










So, I guess I'll just take all these wires and rods out.









And solder in some new wire directly to the motor.










Bench testing the components and making sure my wheels go in the same and correct direction. 










Test run on the track. 











Install ready to enclose.










SD40-2 with the parts I removed.










Next step will be some detailing and weathering. But for now it is time to play. 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Very neat install.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

"You're a better man than I, Gunga Din!" Congratulations Tommy. Outstanding. You had the best teachers, that's for sure.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like you've been taking lessons from my installs, Tommy. Open 'er up, grab all the wires and yank....

Then put it all back in...

Glad you've had the experience.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good Tommy! When using the Airwire G2 I really do thinks it's easier to get rid of the old rats nest of wires and start over as your final install shows with its nice clean look.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Tommy the first one is the hardest...now it is old hat from here on!....Great job!

Bubba


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Tommy....nice job. I'm about to make the same conversion. What throttle/controller did you end up using?


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Howard,
I am using the Airwire T9000 which I got with my C19 a couple of years ago. Just had to add the new address and I was off and running.









Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------

